# Step mania



## Desaigy (May 2, 2005)

hey, its a freaking amazing music game ddr.. thing its cool.


----------



## Keramachi (May 4, 2005)

I think this should be moved to the gaming department, but it is a musical game.


----------



## mow (May 4, 2005)

I do believe it belongs in the game dept. Moving it =]


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 4, 2005)

I have it .. so many songs for it to.. I like when people make songs for anime intros and all because then i play them on my keypad/dance pad.


----------



## NinjaJedi007 (May 19, 2005)

i have Stepmania and play it ALL the time! its just so nice to have, especially if ya dont feel like playing ddr. its also a good tool to learn the steps to song of the songs you dont really know. my bro got so many songs, its ridiculous. theres really only a handful of songs that i really like and play. Big Blue X from f-zero is quite possibly my favorite one, as of late i guess!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 15, 2006)

Is it as good as DDR?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2006)

Using arrow key vs using feet ... mmm ~ Yup! There's a difference... but ur reaction timing improves imo

Need good songs!! Someone pretty pls help me ! !


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2006)

I so want Eurkea 7 as a song for StepMania 



Do any of u guys know or have japanese songs for stepmania?


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2006)

O NOOOEE! Pls dont tell me u forgot


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2006)

sannkyu so much  

Looks complicated ... where do i start?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

must i do everthing    (  )



you have to sign up for a membership i belive as well.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2006)

You didnt tell us that (teh membership)  xDD

And thnx again 

How good are u btw?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

I suck bythe way XD

belguim has no ddr machines


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

umm well its been a while i play off and on now. let me upload a song of my own that i hav and got an double A in ( 2 times only though lol)


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 15, 2006)

^ said:
			
		

> I suck bythe way XD
> 
> belguim has no ddr machines



XD ... practice makes perfect 

--

Can u upload it into youtube? 

And i always wonder how u can record of urself playing?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

And I fucking hate those "type in these letters to registrate" things where 90% of the time you cant even know if its a G or a C


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 15, 2006)

Another place I got the music from was:
this

they have DDR soundtracks as well.
<3


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 15, 2006)

V-kun, your lazy.
XDDDDD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

TheHeroComplex said:
			
		

> V-kun, your lazy.
> XDDDDD


True but i don't want to go look between so many files =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2006)

if i do not have them i can get them off my friend i know he has my songs on his system so you all have to wait


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 15, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> if i do not have them i can get them off my friend i know he has my songs on his system so you all have to wait


You better hurry >_<

I hope they make a DDR for the next gen and have it online


----------



## Jh1stgen (Aug 16, 2006)

^U mean 1v1 online game?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> ^U mean 1v1 online game?


Ofcourse  

Japanese Metroid II commercial

There has to be one for this XD


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 16, 2006)

I have A LOT of anime songs for StepMania. But goddamn if some of them aren't tough on Heavy and higher. X_X


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

Anemone said:
			
		

> I've been out of practice for a while but most of the songs I have I can complete without getting a Fail (some on Heavy too). XD


I never really played on a ddr machine XD; except once but the pad was old =/ 

i am pretty good at dancing stage:mario mix though


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 16, 2006)

I always wanted to play the Mario one.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 16, 2006)

Im gonna get stepmania since everyone else says it good XD But cant you just go to the online DDR and play?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

not sure what you mean nara? Stepmania is proabably the best DDR emulator out there and it seems on the stepmania site there is also an online verison.


also i have a cool Super mario RPG one if you guys want it.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 16, 2006)

XD Upload any song. I installed it now!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

well there is some up allready =) i will upload more ubt right now i have to see what raid is going on in EQ.


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 16, 2006)

Exactly which DBZ song would that be in that little pack?


----------



## the 1 and only jj (Aug 16, 2006)

i have it. but i have stepmania online. so now i can play with my friends.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

Anemone said:
			
		

> Exactly which DBZ song would that be in that little pack?



The majin buu theme ( this is the best verison )  

also going to upload some anime intro ones in a few mins.

Elfen lied ( with video)
Mai Otome ( with video)
and maybe another Mai otome ending ( with video i think)


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 16, 2006)

Ahh Buu eh..xD

Oh and give me the Elfen Lied opening theme with video now! 

Please?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 16, 2006)

you better upload all your anime/game songs one day XDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 16, 2006)

O i might 

Enjoy! 

[Lechie]​_Air​_Gear​_-​_Trick​_19​_[4A71078F].avi


----------



## Prince Leon (Aug 16, 2006)

_*Ninja's in and grabs dl for Elfen Lied*_


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 16, 2006)

zOMG SSJ3, you got simfiles for me?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

well depends umm i have Beet the Vandel Busters opening with Video also got Mai Otomes Ending with video . i knew i had outlaw stars opening with video but thats MIA atm.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 17, 2006)

Could you perhaps post a list of all your simfiles?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

would be more than the 100 meg limit thats for sure   i will post sections of them like they are listed in my stepmania. Although i am missing over 1200 atm my friend said he will burn them for me .. since he was the one that lost my disc


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

WEll i am going to try and get sleep ( 8:09 am lol ) but i will list what type of anime songs i have on my PC now and others. ( currently on my system now i have over 290) when i get my full simfile database back i will have close to 2000.

I will post them in Zip files and what not for yas.


----------



## Suzie (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you know how I can put the songs on it? :sweat 

My brother did it for me so I really don't get it XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

Go to your Stepmania Folder could do it a few ways this is the easiest.

Start > Programs > Stepmania > Open stepmania ProgramfoldeR 

then a window should pop up and within that window you should see a folder labeled "songs" your songs go in there . you unzip the files if they are ziped and leave them in the folder that they where in then throw that folder into the "songs" folder.


that and in that songs folder there should be a txt file said instructions as well to help you.

i hope that helped =)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 17, 2006)

you could use yousendit since they can send files of 1 gig


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 17, 2006)

how do i install the songs? I keep getting errors XDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> Go to your Stepmania Folder could do it a few ways this is the easiest.
> 
> Start > Programs > Stepmania > Open stepmania ProgramfoldeR
> 
> ...




allready told ya naru o that and you have to create a folder inside the songs folder labeling it like "DDR SONGS" or something. but since your brother did it for you he should have allready made folders for you.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh sorry, didnt see that post.

My brother? Huh? Lolz XD


----------



## stepmania (Sep 6, 2006)

*songs sims*

are you going to post anymore songs , the sims you posted before were awesome! thank you!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2006)

ahh i will step i will i kinda forogt i have class and some stuff to do, so after wards i will post alot more!


----------



## stepmania (Sep 7, 2006)

*ok*

ahh..ok thanks


----------



## Naruto_&_Stepmania_FreaK (May 28, 2007)

could someone help me find NARUTO stepmania files i've been searching for like a week!


----------



## animegirl666 (Oct 20, 2007)

theres umm 



but does anyone know where i can get the naruto main theme for stepmania?


----------



## stepmania (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn i lost all my fles T_T any chance of a reupload of the pack you had with the FMA song in it?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2008)

maybe this would be a good way to go rather than some ddr.


----------

